# Bracken and Dylan



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Just been browsing some old pics and found this, thought I'd share. Bracken and Dylan, in their prime at the end of a hard days work. Tired, slightly muddy and ready for dinner, but at their happiest, having spent the day working alongside one another.


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Lovely, dog-tired!


----------

